# Cube lubing service



## ketchuphater999 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello cubers of San Jose, California! I am starting a cube lubing service. If you want you cube lubed with lubix lube, or you just don't have time to lube, drop you cube off at my house along with a $5 fee and also tell me when and where you want your cube back. Your $5 will go to the National Wildlife Federation. This will only work for you if you live near or in san jose, california.
If you are interested, email me at [email protected]


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 29, 2012)

LOL most people can manage to lube their cubes.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jun 29, 2012)

I know but I am trying to earn money for the national wildlife federation.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 29, 2012)

If I wanted to lube my cube with lubix lube, I would just buy lubix lube and lube my cube myself. Also, how long do you think people take to lube their cube? Has anyone seriously ran into this problem of not having enough time to lube their cube? :confused:


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jun 29, 2012)

Lubix does cost 9 bucks


----------



## Owen (Jun 29, 2012)

How about you set up a Paypal, and solicit donations?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 29, 2012)

Gallifrey said:


> Lubix does cost 9 bucks



Oh wow, I would save 4 bucks, assuming I would use the entire container of lubix in one go!


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jun 30, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Oh wow, I would save 4 bucks, assuming I would use the entire container of lubix in one go!


lol but anyway most of the the charge is there assuming you actually care about wildlife?
anyone who doesn't care about wildlife is a BU(i'm not even gonna say it)AD

NOW. All posts will be if you are interested in my service. if you are not interested, DO NOT POST.
instead, just pm me if you would like to comment on my lubing service.


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 30, 2012)

What is a BUAD?

Also, this is a silly idea, just get people to donate, the whole lubing business is unnecessary.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jun 30, 2012)

I repeat.
All posts will be if you are interested in my service. if you are not interested, DO NOT POST.
instead, just pm me if you would like to comment on my lubing service.


----------



## JasonK (Jun 30, 2012)

This is a public forum - as long as they're not breaking the rules people are free to post in threads.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 30, 2012)

Or you could save the petrol which is killing Wildlife, by lubing it at home.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't think this is feasible to be honest, like this, however I really like the thought behind it.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jul 1, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I don't think this is feasible to be honest, like this, however I really like the thought behind it.



thank you for saying something that isn't just mean.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 1, 2012)

Just a lubing service isn't worth the time nor energy nor money, unfortunately. Perhaps offer both lubing AND modification service? A lot of cubers don't have time nor means to mod.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jul 2, 2012)

oooh good idea. i'll DO IT!
I'm doing what he said now^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
you now need to tell me roughly what mod you want me to do.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 2, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Or you could save the petrol which is killing Wildlife, by lubing it at home.



That's ridiculous.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 2, 2012)

Gallifrey said:


> oooh good idea. i'll DO IT!
> I'm doing what he said now^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> you now need to tell me roughly what mod you want me to do.


but can you mod?


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jul 2, 2012)

You guys need to stop hating on Gallifrey. He is just trying to do some good for charity.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 2, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> You guys need to stop hating on Gallifrey. He is just trying to do some good for charity.



Who's hating? were just giving him guidance.


----------



## ernie722 (Jul 2, 2012)

alot of people can already lube their puzzles....i would suggest a better, more harder type of job people cant really manage and you could charge for it a bit more


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jul 3, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> but can you mod?


Yes I can, thank you.



> alot of people can already lube their puzzles....i would suggest a better, more harder type of job people cant really manage and you could charge for it a bit more


I'm modding the cube too, if preferred


----------

